# biggest all wood enclosure i can fit in a b14



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

anybody know the biggest enclosure i can make thats all wood that i can make to fit in the trunk of a b14 without putting it together in the trunk (since i haven't learned how to do this yet) the biggest i can think of that you can actually get to go through the opening is about 4.5 gross cubes. i'm considering buying another idmax from a friend and i would rather go ported than sealed cause i'm a basshead and these things are air spacehungry when ported. i would need about 2.5 cubes each to go ported with a somewhat smooth response. i might even go crazy and just rip out the backseat and make a big ass box with alot of port area like i seen this guy do with a explorer sporttrac.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

why don't you just assemble the box inside the car, instead of hacking apart the whole car, just do the box inside the car. it's not that hard.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

You should definitely look into fiberglassing. I know it isn't what you want but to maximize usable airspace, there is no better option. Using glass, you could fit the enclosure flush to the seatbacks, utilize oblong areas in the trunk to build airspace, and still maintain cutouts for the trunklid hinges.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

if you fiberglass it, the b14 has a 10.7 cubic foot trunk


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

if I remember correctly to build a box between the trunk hinges, the shock towers front to back and floor to rear deck is 31x31x15.
of course thats angled behind the rear deck.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i dont want to go fiberglass because i want to go ported not sealed to i would have to know the exact airspace not a approximation like a sealed enclosure and that would be excruciatingly hard with a really funny shaped enclsosure. i don't exactly know how to build the enlcosure in the trunk if you are reffering to actually assembling the box in the trunk. actually it doesn't matter because the guy sold the idmax anyway. i'll probally just upgrade to a brahma if i don't reach my spl goals by sounddeading. by the way does anyone have any idea how to stop the cabin filter from "flapping" part of my back bumper is hanging a little bit (non-driving mother) and the other day i was washing the car with the system on and i saw on the driver side rear what appears to be the cabin filter flapping, kind of like a exhaust vent for a clothes driver. i have no idea how to fix this short of just removing it.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I think I actually have the biggest box u can FIT into a b14...or close to it, it takes me a few minutes inching and turning it little by little to get it in...its the ported dual kicker L7 box from www.subzoneusa.com


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

russia can you tell me the demensions for this box??


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Haha fine, Il click on my own link and read my webpage u lazy fuck....

HD-12VSQ Dual 12" Vented 1.4 cu ft per chamber 40 Hz 13 1/2" h X 18" d X 34" w

Its a beast. Check out my pics of my car in my sig on the 3rd page to see pics of the install.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

that vent is necissary...it keeps your windows from blowing out when you close your doors. 
But if you want you can use silocone to seal it up.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

superfro86 said:


> i have no idea how to fix this short of just removing it.


glue the fins half way open.???? idk wy its a problem tho, if you got a bumper you wouldnt see it :thumbup:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I have 2 10" L7s in a ported box...1.75cu ft per sub and my box is 35x20.5x14 and it slid in nicely


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> I have 2 10" L7s in a ported box...1.75cu ft per sub and my box is 35x20.5x14 and it slid in nicely


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

if i remove the vent wouldn't it still do its job of releasing the airpressure??
isn't yellow sentra girl car a b15 and isn't the trunk bigger than a b14 or at least the opening. i do have a rear bumper but the gap between it and the quarter panel i bigger than it supposed to be so i would say its hanging. the problem is that you get near it you can hear it and its a really nasty floppy sound.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

actually my box is bigger than yours russia. my problem is that i don't know how to calculate what would fit by turning in at a angle ect. i can only figure out what would fit perfectly if you just slide it in. but i have another idea.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

no actually russia's is bigger than mine. wait let me rephrase that russia box is bigger than mine. i looked at my plans for the box last night and noticed that. so russia if the box was a inch taller would you think that it will still fit? if it does bingo. all i have to do now is to get rid of the torsion bars and maybe convert it to air struts and i can begin construction on the box and hopefully later on get another job so i can get the 4 idq 10's real quick. hopefully i'll have all this done by show season


----------

